# Help me in buying new rig :)



## techking_dinesh (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Digitians,
I m glad that finally the time has arrived to update my rig.

I m currently owning a HP Pavillion m7360in Desktop PC
Well Very satisfied with the Monitor , Mouse , KB , Speakers

Hence help me in just changing the CPU
Budget: Rs. 20,000 / Rs.30,000 ( I want a 20k budget specifically with possible upgrade till 30k.. My main budget is 20K. and the possible upgrade will be considered if it is making a huge difference. )

Use:
1. Web Designing
2. Animation
3. Programming
4. Heavy Internet & Office Use
5. Gaming ( I Hardly play 2-3 hrs a week bt i prefer playing big games )

My Wish ( Will be glad if these can be fulfilled... Not Compulsary )

1. My Entire PC Set is greyish blue in colour so i would prefer a similar colour cabinet
2. I am very used to the Card reader inbuilt in my CPU Case, so i would love to have card reader slots in my new cabinet if possible
3. Very Very used to 2 USB , Headphone , MIC Slots in the front of cpu ( well i guess this will be satisfied easily )

4. using ddr3 ram
5. 1TB Hard Disk

So Kindly help me in getting the best config at the best deal !!!

Thanks
Dinesh

Note**
I Dont mind Intel or AMD
I have even heard a lot about sandybridge.. Will that fit my budget ?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

Wait for intel sandybridge buddy. Then we will suggest you a good config. They will be available in india commercially from next week.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 12, 2011)

My advice

Wait for six months so that you can buy a Sandy Bridge based PC at a lower cost.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 12, 2011)

I can wait 2-3 weeks..
6 Months ..... Impossible !!

What will be the approx price for sandybridge ??

Sandybridge means mb & Proccy done.. Does it include gfx too or a separate card would be needed for my need ?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

Take 15k for thereabouts for a good combo board+processor. And of course you won't be able to overclock in the h67 chipset as p67 is expensive currently.

H67 will have onboard(or rather on-die) gpu support and also quicksync support that lets you transcode videos much faster than anything out there.

Adding a discrete gpu is what we recommend if you are into big games.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 12, 2011)

Dinesh ,you have to wait if you want to save money otherwise be ready to spend more.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2011)

At a budget of 20-30K really Sandy bridge is not a good option. as per your requirements I will suggest you to go with a 6 Core AMD based configuration.

AMD Phenom II X6 2.8 GHz @ 8K
ECS 885 GM A Motherboard @ 4.3K (Techshop.in)
Corsair 2 X 2 GB DDR3 Ram @ 2.4K
Seagate 1 TB HDD @ 2.7K
Seasonic 520W PSU @ 2.2K
Biostar GT 240 1 GB GDDR3 @ 4.2k (Mediahome.in) for animation work
Cooler Master Cabinet @ 2k

Total 25.8K +vat


----------



## Jerin (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with Cilus ,but AMD 6 core PC just performs to the same extent as Intel processor of that cost. If you have doubts,then  you check tests at Anand. But AMD's onboard graphics is great.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

I think sandybridge i5 2400 will be available at that price and will be a much better performer. So waiting a bit will be a good option.

The amd one although good at the budget will also allow cpu oc at that budget.
So op should decide.


----------



## Jerin (Jan 13, 2011)

Vicky , Sandy Bridge is having a lot of models so we can't say anything at the moment. Also new MB's for Sandy Bridge will be costly .


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 13, 2011)

I am ready to wait 2-3 Weeks if sandybridge will be available in hat period.. As far as i am concerned 6-7 months back i was told "W8 for few months icore will be cheap.. Bt wats d use ? Something new keeps popping in.. and obv no one will now like to go for the old thing when u already know there is something better available in the market"

So...

1. If my budget remains the same, how long should i wait ??
2. if i plan just to wait a max of 2-3 weeks, do i need a budget extension ? how much ?

If i drop sandybridge then shall i go with config given by Cilus ?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

If you don't want sandybridge, then cilus's config is the best for you.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 13, 2011)

1. If my budget remains the same, how long should i wait ??
2. if i plan just to wait a max of 2-3 weeks, do i need a budget extension ? how much ?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wait for sandybridge prices to settle and their availability in retails.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 13, 2011)

:-w (


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2011)

cilus SNB performs better than amd 6 core solutions. 
smc pricing is out - 
i5 2300 - 9.2k
i5 2400 - 9.7k


----------



## Jerin (Jan 13, 2011)

Well as per PCWorld Sandy Bridge 2600k will cost Rs 17000.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2011)

consulting only 1 online shop or taking an estimate, it'll come to 17k, but as it becomes avl in masses (SMC, ITWares, Mediahome, etc) the price will settle at ~15k on all shops.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 14, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> cilus SNB performs better than amd 6 core solutions.
> smc pricing is out -
> i5 2300 - 9.2k
> i5 2400 - 9.7k



If OP can increase his budget a little then SB is the best option. Change the CPU and mobo of my config with
*i5 2400 - 9.7k 
Intel DH67BL @ 5.9k *


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 14, 2011)

@techking_dinesh
u can wait for atleast for 2~3 weeks so that the sandybridge real world test can be seen,and then compare it with the amd systems because amd phe ii proccy have been  here for atleast 1yr so they have proven themselves in performance to cost ratio.
then u decide which system u want to build.
config suggest by CILUS is also good.

@vickybat i think u are a diehard intel sandybridge fanboy let them come into market first,dont promote them atleast now.big things were said before the i-core old lineup when they were launched they proved a little improvisation in real world test against the amd ph ii. and yes they costed a double against amd had to offer at the given price point point.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> @techking_dinesh.@vickybat i think u are a diehard intel sandybridge fanboy let them come into market first,dont promote them atleast now.big things were said before the i-core old lineup when they were launched they proved a little improvisation in real world test against the amd ph ii. and yes they costed a double against amd had to offer at the given price point point.




Wrong again buddy. I'm no snb fanboy. Everyone in tdf will recommend the same now. It seems you're an amd fan.

The old lynnfield and bloomfield line up were also very strong. Their quads competed with amd's x6 processors and the i7 950 is still considered better against the top of the line x6. Even the i5 760 beats the phenoms in lots of benches even to this day.

Sandybridge is a different beast though and its performance surprised everyone considering its not intel's highend offerings but low to midrange parts.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 14, 2011)

Guyz do ur sandybridge debate elsewhere 

I am glad it arrived..

I am ready to wait a couple of weeks so that the price can settle down.

Can somebody give me a config with the current prices ??


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 18, 2011)

still waiting !!

wats d scene !!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 18, 2011)

^
Today, ASUS lauched ~10 SB mobos.

Asus Launches P8P67 and P8H67 Motherboards > Motherboards > Techtree.com


----------



## somulesnar (Jan 19, 2011)

it wud be best for u to wait for the sandybridge option if u want a future proof rig...


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

pricing of the SB processors will take time in delhi to settle down
its have been the major issue past years


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 23, 2011)

KK..  I am still waiting and by the time i am trying to increase my budget


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

will you overclock?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well NO as on now.. bt i m open to it


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 2, 2011)

Whats the scenario ??
plz suggest..
how long shud i wait ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2011)

2-3 months more as chipsets have sata2 problems...


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 2, 2011)

I jus read it and i m very upset..
I cant wait that long for sure..
Suggest me a CPU only then at 30K including VAT


----------



## Piyush (Feb 2, 2011)

AMD or INTEL based?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ Open to anything !!

Must match my needs !!
Heavy web designing , flash , gfx work 
casual high end gaming 
doing IT engineering so all coding and stff shud run smooth !!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ Wait a bit more Dinesh. Its going to be worth the wait. Don't invest now on older hardware.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 2, 2011)

^ 3 months ??

and like every other time.. after 3 months of wait, sandybridge will be fine and available bt then
Some flashing news "xxyyzz is coming in 2 months" (

I am waiting since 8 months !!

and moreover there is no where specified that SB`s will be fine in 2-3 months !!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Feb 2, 2011)

Ohh god....why u wait such a long time. U take a wrong decision bro. Go for amd or i7 950. About sand bridge just change ur Motherboard n Processor later by selling old 1 & adding few bucks. Time is money man & u wasted lots of time.

What if after buying Sandy bridge u will face the error ???? Take my suggestion never go 4 very latest technology as may be its having bug so wait-->watch-->study then go for it. Advantage is u will get total ideat about ur buying products as well price is affordable after some time. 

Never wait if its matter of study. Good Luck.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 4, 2011)

(

wat now ?

(

wat now ?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Feb 7, 2011)

As u wait for such a long time ..now just wait for few weeks. Other wise ur wait is going to be more useless. Sandy bridge processor is out just wait for good motherboards.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 9, 2011)

ufffffffffffff 
waiting !!


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 18, 2011)

BUMP !!
wats d status ??
I m in web designing , and i really need a new rig for multitasking of designing appz


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

Mid-march or April.

TBH you don't really need a SB for designing apps.
And if you don't use too many HDDs/DVD, you can buy it now.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

*@ techking_dinesh*

Buy an i7 950 rig or phenom 2 1090t based rig if you cannot wait. They will give you sufficient performance. But they will be phased out soon and you will be spending on older hardware.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 18, 2011)

@ Ishu : I use lot of DVD`s
@ Vicky : i would be greatful if u cud giv me the full detailed config , if SB, how long more shud i wait ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

I meant DVD writers.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 18, 2011)

^ I too meant the same.. Lots of data burning continously on dvd


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh huh. I mean *how many DVD writers* do you want to connect to your PC.

SB has 2 SATA3 ports that work fine and some boards have 4 SATA3 ports. So you can buy a SB if waiting is not possible.

You will be limited to 2/4 SATA ports. Thats it.

Actually the SATA2 ports are that bad either. They "only" slow down, no harm to data integrity.
Also it may take 2-3yrs for the change/speed diff to be noticable.
And the chances of this happening is 5%-15%.

Your choice.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

*@ techking_dinesh*

Wait till 10 - 15th march at best. Or buy the sb motherboards now and replace them in the replacement program. But waiting is a more better option. You will also get newer and more power efficient hardware. Now how does that sound?

Tell me your opinions on this.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

> You will also get newer and more power efficient hardware. Now how does that sound?


How? Nothing new is coming...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ I was comparing sandybridge cpu's with the older nehalems and thubans. Its more power efficient than them right?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok             .


----------



## techking_dinesh (Feb 19, 2011)

Alright !! Waiting till 10th march 
I hope its worth !!

Just read this 



> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...-regarding-fixed-sandy-bridge-rev-3-0-b3.html



and i m glad.. Expecting my New Rig Soon !!


----------

